# Tap with Retractable Shower hose for Hymer



## Gibstone (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I need to replace my Hymer B634 shower tap as it is leaking and has definately seen better days. Can anyone recommend a tap with a retractable shower hose to fit?

Many Thanks

Lee


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Can you post a picture of the exixting one please ?

D.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*shwoer*

I bought one off ebay for £24 inc post. The EXACT same thing in B&Q was £85

Let us have a pic Please?

TM


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

Gibstone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to replace my Hymer B634 shower tap as it is leaking and has definately seen better days. Can anyone recommend a tap with a retractable shower hose to fit?
> 
> ...


Hi

Unless you have a retractable hose at the moment take care, the wet hose retracts into a closed cavity and can cause damp/mould problems unless they retract into a closed container, they are supposed to be fitted to retractable hoses but due to space problems very few are.

Roger


----------



## Gibstone (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all, please see piccie below:

Lee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*use*

This any use?

TM


----------



## Gibstone (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks nice, the Hymer ones need to be microswitched.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Gibstone said:


> Looks nice, the Hymer ones need to be microswitched.


N0 good then.

Try CAK Tanks


----------



## Gibstone (Jan 27, 2011)

Tried them, no luck.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

You just need the faucet...your shower looks OK

Have a look here:

Movera

"KAMA UT single-lever mixer tap" may be what you need tho they sell the pull out showers as well either seperately or together


----------



## Gibstone (Jan 27, 2011)

Just bought one from Hymer £180. Groan!


----------

